# BIG Probleme



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonjours a vous tous

Voila je viens vers vous car j'ais un gros probleme

Voila j'ais toujours etait sous windows je suis donc novice en MAC
Veuillez s'il vous plait detailler les demarches a suivre

Hier on ma donner un Imac DV 400Mhz 320Mo 10Go sous Mac os 9.1
Avec deux cd: 
Mac os 9.1 qui est bien rayer en profondeur (inutilisable)
iMovie
Et quand je l'ai demarrer il y a un message d'erreur avec une bombe, qui me dit:

Desolé, une erreur systeme est survenue.
Table du système de fichiers incorrecte
Pour désactiver temporairement les extensions ,
redemarrez en appuyant sur la touche "MAJUSCULE".

Je l'ai fait, mais j'ai toujour le meme message d'erreur meme aves les extention desactiver 
On ma dit faut reinstaller l'os
mais le gros probleme c'est que la personne qui ma donner le pc n'etait pas du tous soigneux

et ca m'embeterais d'acheter un os pour un pc aussi vieux

Donc je ne sais comment faire, je suis perdu
je connait personne en possetion de mac qui pourais me preter ce cd 

PS:  si je me suis tromper de forum veuillez m'en faire par en MP en me guidant ou je devrai poste mon probleme


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

bonjour et bienvenue

Il est clair que tu as besoin de tout réinstaller
En plus c'est mieux pour toi de partir sur une machine avec un OS neuf

Que le CD d'install ( d'ailleurs normalement y en a plusieurs contenant des outils et données divers ) soit rayé c'est parfois réparable

il y a des fils sur le forum qui parlent de divers techniques de sauvetage de CD rayé

le principe global est de
-nettoyer un max 
-puis de " atténuer/boucher la rayure"

Parmi certaines techniques simple
dentifrice
spray de nettoyant à la cire

( cherche avec les entrées rayé rayures etc pour les manips précises)

PS chez les macusers , dont tu fais à présent partie on ne dit jamais pc pour parler d'un ordi Apple


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

ok merci beaucoup pour ta reponce PASCALFORMAC
Je vai tester cette solution de reparer cd rayer j'y avez pas penser 
je fonce sur google voir les methode proposer
MERCI Beaucoup tu me sauve la vie 
PS: je vous tien au courant de si j'ais reussi ou pas a reparer mon cd


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

cherche  , ici, sur les forums !
ca ira plus vite (et  c'est en francais !!)

sinon sur google tu as mille bidouilles nettoyage 
( dont laver le CD)

et si tu parles ou lis l'anglais il y a plein de tutorials
( gaffe avec certaines m&#233;thodes soit disant  miracle)


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

OK merci une fois de plus 
je vai donc chercher sur le forum


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

je n'arrive a rien avec mon fichu CD ray&#233; j'y est passer toute l'aprem, a astiquer astiquer avec mon dentrifrise fluor&#233; et mon chifond dou et j'aboutit a rien !!!

je suis desesperai 

tou ca pour une simple erreur systeme


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

il te reste plus qu'à
1- engueuler ton pote qui de facon évidente est un macuser négligent
( on prend GRAND soin des cd d'iinstall , et en plus il t'en manque)

Avoir un Mac sans les cd d'install c'est  risqué

2- partir en chasse d'OS9
soit en achat  ( on en trouve)
soit en pret via des forums
( crée un fil ou MIEUX colle toi sur un fil existant sur prêt de OS9;  j'en ai vu dans le passé)


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

Grand merci a toi PASCALFORMAC pour t'est reponce ultra rapide j'opterais bien pour la seconde solution de ta seconde proposition mais j'ai pas compris ton histoire de fil ( language mac je suposse)

dsl je suis novice en mac je suis un gros boulet je l'avoue

je garde au fond de moi une petit lueur d'espoir a fin de pouvoir trouver une solution pour surmonter cette erreur systeme


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> mais j'ai pas compris ton histoire de fil ( language mac je suposse)
> 
> dsl je suis novice en mac je suis un gros boulet je l'avoue


de rien 
( l'entraide Mac n'est pas bidon)

ceci dit ce dont je parle n'a plus rien à voir avec Mac , mais tout à voir avec la facon d'utiliser un forum et de s'y comporter

un fil = un sujet ( de forum)

Il est d'usage  pour le bien de tous ( et en cela TU aides aussi) de chercher un sujet  (fil) existant sur son souci
et d'y poster , plutôt que de créer un X ieme sujet sur une question traitée
Ca évite d'éparpiller les demandes et les réponses 

( tout cela est indiqué dans la charte ou les FAQ et autres " a lire avant de poster" que tu es sensé avoir lus)


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

OUI en effet je vois ca que l'entraide MAC et super, seulement faut s'y connaitre en MAC 

donc si je comprend bien ce que t'appel un fil, c'est un topic je vais surement en creer un, car j'en est pas trouver qui traiter le pret de OS9 ? 
j'en est touver un qui traiter le telechargement de 0S9 sinon j'ais trouver sur le forum un lien vers apple d'OS7 en dl ( je l'ais pris )le hyque c'est qu'il est compresser au format mac et j'ais chercher sur le net impossible de trouver un logiciel qui pourais me le decompresser sur windows

grosse prise de tete je s'en que l'iMac va finir a la poubelle


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

AUCUNE raison que ton mac finisse &#224; la poubelle

Vu le proprio orignal 
il est quasi normal qu'il y ait des petits soucis
( il devait pas &#234;tre soigneux)

tu r&#233;cuperes un OS 9
et tu reinstalles et voil&#224;

( te fatigues pas avec ton download OS 7, vieeeeux systeme et pas sur qu'il convienne pour ta machine)


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

Vu l'état du CD d'installation, je ne voudrais pas préjuger de l'état du mac lui-même, mais bon ça fait un peu peur.

Ce serait dommage que tu sois déçu du Mac en général, parce que l'on t'a refilé du matos un peu pourrave...


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Décembre 2006)

a vrais dire j'ais pas envie d'y investire dessus car je voulai juste m'en servire pour tester mac car c'est le premier mac que je vois de pres d'habitude j'en voi a la tv et la j'etait trop heureux d'en posede un 
mais un mac s'en os sert a rien a par a occuper de la place perdu
voila qui s'est p'etre que ca m'aurais plus le domaine mac, p'etre que j'aurais virer de bord adieu microsoft bonjours mac  

sur ce je vous souhaite bonne continuation et je vous remerci pour votre aide

Bonne Fete a tous a Bientot


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

mais sois pas d&#233;faitiste  !
essaye de trouver OS 9 , reinstalle et teste 
puis, &#224; ce moment l&#224;,  tu verras

( en passant OS 9 est aussi un systeme ancien , ca a beauccoup &#233;volu&#233; depuis)


----------



## chim (25 Décembre 2006)

On a toujours autre chose que &#231;a !


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très réglo, mais il a une licence d'OS 9, après tout...


----------



## vg93179 (26 Décembre 2006)

Pour approcher le monde mac tel qu'il est , il serait peut &#234;tre mieux de lui conseiller OS X; 10.3 est pas mal pour sa machine. Et il se trouve pas trop difficilement.


----------



## thedreamofsurf (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ais fait des recherche sur le net et s'en succes &#199;a, tu le fais si tu veux, mais tu le gardes pour toi !
voila c ma derniere chance


----------



## katelijn (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour thedreamofsurf,

Je peux te donner un CD OS9 .
Si ça t'interesse contacte moi par MP (messagerie privé)


----------



## thedreamofsurf (26 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ta Proposition Genereuse


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2006)

Cette machine était livrée avec OS 9 donc c'est tout à fait légal et ton CD le prouve. Comme Apple va surement pas t'en envoyer un de rechange, il faut bien que tu te débrouilles


----------



## thedreamofsurf (30 Décembre 2006)

Est ce que sur l'iMac que l'on ma donner:

C*hangement** d'un disque dur :* Cliquer ici

Je peu changer le disque dur de 10go par un 40 ou 80go ???? 

Y a t'il une capasiter maximal a pas depasser ( en go par exemple 100GO et t'il accepter par la carte mere ) ???

Sera t'il reconnu ??? 

Est ce que c'est de l'ide ??? oui

Y a t'il une marque specifique ???


car normalement je recoit os9 aujourd'hui qu'une personne du forum ma envoyer d'ailleur au passsage je le remerci d'avance ET ENCORE MERCI A TOI

si je change mon disque dur 

comment proceder au formatage depuis le cd 0S9 

je c'est que pour proceder a l'installation il faut inserer cd puis demarer l'imac avec la touche C enfoncer 

puis quoi faire help please


----------



## thedreamofsurf (30 Décembre 2006)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> Est ce que sur l'iMac que l'on ma donner:
> 
> C*hangement** d'un disque dur :* Cliquer ici
> 
> ...


 
*j'ais reussi*

je vien de metre un hdd de 80 GO en m'aidant de ce tuto qui et bien fait cliquez ici

et je vien d'installer mac os 9.2 j'ais longement chercher sur le cd et il faller aller dans aplication ouvrir un truc et cliquez sur reinnitialiser il demande une comfirmation puis on peux installer mac os une fois le disque dur reinnitialiser le disque dur se nome *sans titre*

*voila merci a vous tous *

*je par a la recherche de itune sur le net*


----------



## thedreamofsurf (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir a tous

J'ais un petit soucis, sous OS9 je recoit des images en pieces jointe a mes mails sur outlook, quand je souhait ouvrir l'image il me demande de choisir un logiciel parmit une liste pour pouvoir ouvrir mon image je me sert de photo deluxe ya t'il un moyen pour choisir photo deluxe par default comme logiciels pour ouvrir les image ????

pour ne plus avoir a le choisir a chaque fois que je souhaite ouvrir une images

Merci


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Janvier 2007)

Cela va se régler dans le tableau de bord Échange de fichiers.

Salutations.


----------



## Kirchemiel (10 Janvier 2007)

Personne ne t'a conseillé d'installer OsX plutôt que 9? Mais c'est comme si tu débutais Windaube95 aujourd'hui, ça sert à rien, sauf à la beauté du geste...  

Par contre, sois bien attentif aux procédures d'installations si tu optes pour X (MàJ Firmware par exemple  ), sinon tu risques de te retrouver dans le caca  

Allez, bon courage, tu te débrouilles pas si mal que ça, j'en connais des tas qui se serraient pas aventurés à tripatouiller les entrailles du bestiau


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2007)

Ben on est dans la section "classic" ici, c'est pour ça 

Pis a-t-il assez de ram ? Le disque est-il suffisant pour l'utilisation prévue ?


----------



## thedreamofsurf (10 Janvier 2007)

oui il est assez competent pour y faire tourner osx

Imac DV 400Mhz 320Mo 88Go sous Mac os 9.1

Mais je prefere debuter sous os9 car j'ais pas envie d'y investir dedans (d'ailleur au passage je remerci la personne du forum qui ma sauver la vie car il ma envoyer os9) puis apres p'etre opter pour os x 10.3.9

merci je v tester dans le tableau de bord Échange de fichiers.

je vous tien au courant

PS: merci et encore merci a la personne du forum qui ma sauvez la vie


----------



## thedreamofsurf (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci Bernard53 ca fonctionne a merveille

mais maintenet j'ais un autre probleme j'ais remarquer aujourd'hui que sur internet explorer 5 j'ais tous les é ou autre tous acsent etait remplacer par un point d'interrogation
par exemple:

caractéristique je le vois comme ca : caract?ristique
fenêtre = fen?tre
et etc....

de quoi cela serait t'il du ?????


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Janvier 2007)

Un grand classique qui se règle en lisant ce fil de discussion.

Salutations.


----------



## thedreamofsurf (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci encore Bernard53 tu as resolu une fois de plus mon probleme t'est un second dieux pour moi


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Janvier 2007)

De rien et restons sur terre !


----------



## thedreamofsurf (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir a vous tous 

etant tres satiffait de mon imac et de votre soutient dans le monde mac, j'ais l'intention de me lancer dans le monde mac 

grace a vous tous je me suis motiver pour m'acheter un ibook j'ais acheter un ibook sur internet au enchere vous voyer ou ( pas de pub )

c un ibook comercialiser en fin decembre avec os9 

mais je l'ais pas encore recu car je l'ais acheter aujourd'hui 

voici la photo 







est ce que quelqu'un serais capable de me dire a vu d'oeil
sa vitesse de pross et etc grace au tableau si dessous

CLIQUEZ ICI

merci

a votre avis puis y mettre osx dessus j'ais l'intention d'acheter mac os panther


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

il est graphite translucide c'est donc un iBook G3 366 mhz  (a ne pas confondre avec l'iBook G4 graphite opaque 466 Mhz  )


----------



## thedreamofsurf (14 Janvier 2007)

merci pour votre reponse rapide


----------



## vg93179 (14 Janvier 2007)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> Bonsoir a vous tous
> 
> etant tres satiffait de mon imac et de votre soutient dans le monde mac, j'ais l'intention de me lancer dans le monde mac
> 
> ...



Et sauf erreur, tu peux installer panther dessus , mais il te faut 128 MB de ram minimum (et a mon avis, 256 n'est pas unn luxe)

Gaffe au disque dur aussi,  : je ne pense pas qu'il soit assez spacieux (il me semble qu'il faisait - de 6 GO, or, il te faut au moins 10 GO en tout) 
Et si le DD est assez grand, il te faut mac OS 9.1 mini dessus. 

Et après tout ca, ... et bien ca va ramer quand meme ! 
Sauf si tu veux faire exclusivement du traitement de texte/internet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il est graphite translucide c'est donc un iBook G3 366 mhz  (a ne pas confondre avec l'iBook *G4* graphite opaque 466 Mhz  )



Nicolas, tu t'égare, là, il n'y a pas eu de palourde en G4, le 466 était aussi un G3 !


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2007)

thedreamofsurf a dit:


> Bonsoir a vous tous
> 
> etant tres satiffait de mon imac et de votre soutient dans le monde mac, j'ais l'intention de me lancer dans le monde mac
> 
> ...



Je le reconnais; c'est le premier Mac que j'ai achet&#233; &#224; titre perso, au d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e 2000: un iBook G3 Graphite SE  avec un microprocesseur cadenc&#233; &#224; 366 Mhz.
Il m'avait &#233;t&#233; livr&#233; avec MacOS 9.0.4.
Plus tard, j'avais mis 384 Mo de ram, chang&#233; le dd pour un autre de 20 Go, et encore plus tard install&#233; Panther 10.3 qui fonctionnait bien. Int&#233;ressant dans la mesure o&#249; il pouvait b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; du dual-boot.

Par contre, pas terrible au niveau connectique; un unique port USB1, pas de port firewire. Et un simple lecteur de CD...

Il est quand m&#234;me fort vieux, cet iBook...


----------



## thedreamofsurf (15 Janvier 2007)

ok merci a vous tous pour vos information que j'en prend note 
je vous tien au courant des reception du mac

il se peut que j'ais besoin de conseil genre qu'elle type de memoire puis je mettre dessus est de la sdram ou de la sodimm cadencer a quel vitesse 66MHZ , 100MHZ OU 133MHZ 

MERCI POUR VOS INFORMATION QUI SON TOUTES BONNE A PRENDRE


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2007)

Un petit freeware à télécharger sur ce site, qui  rassemble toutes les caractéristiques des différents modèles, dont cet iBook.  http://www.mactracker.ca/


----------



## thedreamofsurf (15 Janvier 2007)

merci pour l'adresse du site je le connaiser pas se site domage qu'il soit en anglais


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2007)

Ce n'est pas le site en lui-même qu'il faut regarder, mais le petit freeware en haut à gauche qu'il faut télécharger.

Et oui, c'est en anglais.


----------



## thedreamofsurf (16 Janvier 2007)

trop fort ton logiciels il regroupe tous les mac

THANK YOU


----------



## thedreamofsurf (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir

je viens tous juste d'installer office 98 sur mon imac

et comment activer reellement la correction automatique sur word car je les cocher mais rien de se passe

puis sur excel quand je veu ouvir un fichier exel recu par mail

il me mais le message suivant

Impossible d'ouvrir excel une bibliotheque microsoft exel (excel macro scanner) et introuvable ou endomager. veuillez rexecuter le programme d'installation ...

Pourquoi ce message


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2007)

Il te donne la r&#233;ponse :
"Impossible d'ouvrir Excel une biblioth&#232;que Microsoft Excel (Excel macro scanner) est introuvable ou endommag&#233;e. Veuillez r&#233;ex&#233;cuter le programme d'installation ..."

Donc une r&#233;-installation s"impose&#8230;

Mais bon, tous les disques ne sont pas identiques. Certains sont mal copi&#233;s  


Je rappelle que si l'&#233;vocation d'actes ou de m&#233;thodes de piratage n'est pas tol&#233;r&#233;e dans nos forums, la pr&#233;somption de base reste celle d'innocence. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## thedreamofsurf (24 Janvier 2007)

ca y est j'ais recu mon ibook


----------

